# 4g reception issue



## jtclarke88 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the whole process of what can be done with rooted phones. I was wondering if there is any way to boost reception if a new radio would help. I live right on the fringe of 4g and I have to have the phone in one spot at all time to get 4g. Is there anything I can do that could help improve my 4g reception? Any help would be appreciated. Running Gummy Fe 2.0 with Imoseyons kernel. Thanks.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

you could try the EP1Q/EP1W modems, other than that there's mot much you can do to improve reception

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

you can go into your phone settings and turn off the 4G radio, which forces it to run on 3G, so at least it won't continuously hunt back and forth for a 4G signal. That is a known issue with the EE4 stock radio. The EP1W radio is much better in that regard. Much less signal drops and it will pull in a 4G signal in buildings where before it was 3G only. You don't have to be on a custom rom or anything to use the EP1W radio either.


----------



## jtclarke88 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, well I flashed the ep1w radio and it seems to help. I can hold 4g most of the day. Still can't move around but so much at home. I'm getting a 9.5mbs download so can't complain too much. Does the 3g turbocharger do anything to help 4g? I'm thinking about running the script but I'm not sure.


----------

